# Chicago Snow "Gotta Wierd Feeling"



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but I think we're going to get more snow than 1-3". Maybe I'm just being optimistic, but we're so close to this one it's hard to believe it's not going to cold enough! What do you think?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, if you do get it, send it our way would ya :waving:


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Snow Picasso,

where you located in IL? Im in Franklin Park.

Ken


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

newlooklandscp said:


> Snow Picasso,
> 
> where you located in IL? Im in Franklin Park.
> 
> Ken


I'm in St. Charles! I grew up in Schiller Park. Where are you located in FP? Chris


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

It's all one the front. If the jet stream moves a tad that 12" in WI could push south and bingo - it's pay day. On the other hand last year we got on last push in early January and that was it for the season....... :-(


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Accuweather says 2-5 and so does NOAA. But I'm talking at the border. I have that feeling too. Maybe it's because we haven't seen anything decent since January. Even local guy on ABC 7 said possible 2-5 by border. My hopes is the low pressure tracks 100 miles furthur south and the cold front comes sooner.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Snow Picasso,

I live at Grand Ave and River Rd. My yard is like Belmont and River Rd. well more like King St. and River Rd but Im getting booted out and need to move by the end of the month. Both my parents grew up in Schiller Park and most of my family for that matter.

Ken


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

You had to say Grand & River Rd. Next time I'm getting Judes I'll stop in and say hello! lol I almost went there tonight. I grew up at 25th & Irving. Call this # 847-678-0440. It's Celli Trucking & I know there renting out spaces. Ask for Carlo. He's the owner. Anyway, there pretty much at Manhiem & Irving. Maybe they can help you out. Did you salt tonight? Just got back. We had a good sleet for awhile then pretty much turned to rain. Almost feel guilty! Rather be safe than sorry! Let me know if it works out for you. Chris


----------



## bluejeep (Dec 1, 2005)

Its still raining! When is it going to snow....


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Chris (Snow Picasso),

Thanks a ton for the number. I'll have to owe you then. I give them a call tomorrow. Im gonna need a temporary place for a couple of months while I look for a small factory, yard or both together in the SP/FP area to purchase. I dont want to have to deal with this getting booted out and sh*t again. I checked out my major accounts and most were busy tonight with traffic so they never got Icy. Me and my buddy decided not to go out tonight. Hopefully tomorrow night is a different story. For some reason you guys in St. Charles, the weather is always different, its like your miles and miles away when your not, its weird. By the way, whats the name of your company? Thanks again for the #. PM me sometime or email me [email protected] Know anyone who needs a Vbox, I got a Hi-way Super P for sale that I dont need. So so sick of looking at it. Lol.

Ken


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Looking at the radar I'm thinking we are not going to see much other than ice and slush. The jet stream has established itself in a slight northerly direction and picked up speed. WI on the other hand looks like they will be nailed.

Maybe it will change again tonight.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

We are at 32 deg and it just started with freezing rain...Freeport has pouring rain with thunder and lighting..all if it will turn to snow by this afternoon...Roads are very bad...


----------



## bluejeep (Dec 1, 2005)

Can some one give me an update on the snow in NorthEast IL. if there is any? I am in IN right now and will have to come back to plow.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

12:50 Palatine, it came down as rain and most of the snow showing from overnight is melted off.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

2:20pm weather.com is saying 1-3" for 60131. Hopefully it happens.

Ken


----------



## bluejeep (Dec 1, 2005)

4:30 2/16 anything?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Nothing ... call for absolutely nothing.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

So much for that wierd feeling!!! S**T!!! This is unbelievable! Well there's always March! LOL :salute:


----------



## snatchal (Sep 8, 2005)

*Point your trucks North and start driving*

God loves snow plowers who are Packer fans.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Northwest Illinois......Freeport, Lena, Pearl City, Galena, etc. all got 2" of ice. This is going to be interesting...payup payup payup


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Yea...We had to put salt down for commercial lots and plow the slush, only two trucks were used today..It was a ok day for us..Just want more...


----------

